# Where should I live? (Southeast Asia)



## Fabian1984 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi
Since I don't know where I want to live I hope this forum ist the right place - otherwise move the post please.

I am a 32 year old single (male) who just found a job in which I have to work 2 days/week and earn around 2500 Dollars/month. Now I want to fulfill a dream and move to Southeast Asia for a unspecific period of time to work, travel, enjoy the days off. I have never been there and therefore need recommendations where to live. I just want to start in one place and if I like it, stay there longer. But if not, I am fine with moving after a couple months (although staying in a place is less hustle therefore I prefer that). I did some searching and it seems the Chiang Mai is the hotspot at the moment. Do you agree or do you have other suggestions? 
My requirements:
- Cost of living per month max. 2000 Dollar
- reliable and fast internet speed
- would be nice if I had access to a beach (or, within the budget, an appartment with swimming pool)
-active expat-/nomad-/night-life
- being able to travel to other cities/countries relatively fast is a plus but not a must ( I am also happy to work a couple months and then take some time off to go travelling)

Appreciate all the help, thx already


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you over to the Thai section of the forum (since you mentioned Chiang Mai) in the hope of drawing a bit more attention to your query.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nobody can tell you which area of the world you will like, everybody has different tastes and requirements. Big recommendation: come travel around SE Asia and find out for yourself where you belong.

Of course, Chiang Mai is hundreds of miles from any kind of beach. Consider checking out Pattaya or Phuket.


----------



## ThailanderIsHere (Sep 16, 2017)

1. With your budget, it should cover to live in Thailand. Most likely you have to pay usd5-6 for food per day (usd30 eating in a department store). If you live in Bangkok, you can go from place to place easily with a subway or a sky train. Taxi is around usd5-6 in bk, but they always charge an extra with foreigners.
2. There are high-speed internet services in Thailand. You can purchase a telephone sim and use 3G or 4G services. If you are planning to stay a long time, you can use an ADSL service or a Fiber service. They can offer with a maximum speed and reliable connection. 
3. Condos in Thailand usually have a swimming pool. If you really need to live near beaches, you should go to Phuket or Pattaya. But the living cost there is expensive than other areas. 
4. Pattaya and Phuket have a lot of night-life activities. In Bangkok, there are some places as well, such as RCA or Thonglor. 
5. You should probably transport to another place easily, there are planes in Bangkok, subway, sky trains.


----------

